# Hemp Oil on food?



## MSaltzgiver (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey there, I have a 6 month old hedgie who is currently on aspen bedding and the humidity was at 10% for a while (dry Texas air), until my girlfriend sprayed her cage and got it up to 50%. I'm going to give her a bath here in the next few days. I just got her a week ago so I wanted to ease into things. Her previous owner was neglectful, to say the least. She itches like crazy. She was even itching the moment I got her and put her in a box with fresh aspen shavings. I will definitely be switching her to fleece bedding sometime in the next few days as well. My question is- I have some hemp oil capsules I want to open and put over her cat food. Is hemp oil safe for hedgies?


----------

